# Where To Buy



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I want to buy a BAL Deluxe Tire Locking Chock.

Anyone know of a great price to get one...cheap?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Not sure of what you consider cheap, but I just picked up two at Camping World the other day for $55 each. They seem pretty heavy duty and do a good job of controlling front to back motion. Nice ratchet wrench with each one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping World is a 30 min drive each way and was hoping to find an online dealer with (wishing here) free shipping.

The $55 sounds about right.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Jim have you tried Chocks they have them for about $49

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I forget what I paid for them but they are worth it. I used one for the three years I had my Layton and I've been using two for about the last 7 or 8 months on the Outback. They really help lock the wheels in place. Having two is extra security for me when I store my TT on the hill in my backyard and they both work great together, when camping, to minimize that forward-backward rocking. While they lock the wheels in place so the TT won't roll off on its own, they don't get destroyed when you pull off with one still in between the wheels.














At least it didn't so far - twice. Shouldn't happen again since I always see one on one side now and remember the one on the other side.









It never fails though. The first time I did it I had just gotten through admonishing/correcting my teenage son about something that happened because he wasn't paying attention. When I hook up the tt I pull it onto the road about a quarter mile from my house to hook up the WD bars, then I go another quarter mile to a spot where I can turn around and then come back and park on the road right behind my house. I got back to the house and as I was walking into the yard, there's my son holding the chock up on one finger saying "Uh . . . . Dad?"







Smart Aleck!

Sorry for the hijack. Just a friendly reminder to remove the chocks before you pull out







(but after you've hooked up to the TV).

Scott


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Don't know about price, but it's a great product.

Normally www.pricegrabber.com is a great tool for cutthroat price shopping, but they don't show this product from what I can tell.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

CW just had them on sale a few weeks ago at $45 each. That's when I bought my second one.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

I have seen this on sale now and again at Cabelas.com

C-Mac


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim,

I got mine at CampingWorld. The problem is not the 30 minute drive so much as getting out of there with any room left on your VISA card!









As far as mailorder, you might try Discount RV Parts Outlet. I have used them in the past, with good experiences, and they are based in Tualatin so if you don't want to wait for the mail, they are only a 20 minute drive each way!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

These work really well. I bought mine from Camping World when they were on sale. Think I paid $30-40 each for them. They are worth the money as they are built alot better than the cheaper ones. Plus they go up to 10" wide when the others only go to 5" That way when I get a 5er in a few years they will work.

KB


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

CABELAS..com has them for 49.99 each. Just ordered mine a few minutes ago after reading this posting. It reminded me that I had not purchased them and I even had the DW approval for them after our last trip. I was waiting until it get closer to our next big outing before ordering. It's 3 weeks away. So I figured now was a good time.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Or you could make these for a lot less money. I made some and they work really well. This picture however is of CamperAndy's. I didn't have a readily available pic of mine.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I had recently gotten 2 delivered to my door from Sportmans Guide for $113 total. But I see they are sold out. Here is another site: http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-jack...-wheel-lock.htm


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

KRKarnes said:


> CABELAS..com has them for 49.99 each. Just ordered mine a few minutes ago after reading this posting. It reminded me that I had not purchased them and I even had the DW approval for them after our last trip. I was waiting until it get closer to our next big outing before ordering. It's 3 weeks away. So I figured now was a good time.


You need my shipping address, cause I know you ordered me a pair for reminding you...right?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

To be honest.........I don't care HOW much they cost, I'm going out and buy a pair!! I am used to parking my camper between the privacy fence and the house, and at the back of the parking area/rear patio, there's a row of concrete solid blocks, as trim, to keep run-off water from going onto my aerobic septic system (funnels down a concrete ditch beside the privacy fence, into the pond). Well, the other day, wasn't feeling the best in the world, but decided to pull the camper up. Hooked it up, moved it up the incline, unhooked it and FORGOT to chock the wheels, and the thing started MOOOOOOVING!!! Yep, I'm gonna buy some........like to had a heart attack!!















Darlene action


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

sgalady said:


> To be honest.........I don't care HOW much they cost, I'm going out and buy a pair!! I am used to parking my camper between the privacy fence and the house, and at the back of the parking area/rear patio, there's a row of concrete solid blocks, as trim, to keep run-off water from going onto my aerobic septic system (funnels down a concrete ditch beside the privacy fence, into the pond). Well, the other day, wasn't feeling the best in the world, but decided to pull the camper up. Hooked it up, moved it up the incline, unhooked it and FORGOT to chock the wheels, and the thing started MOOOOOOVING!!! Yep, I'm gonna buy some........like to had a heart attack!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe we could start a club for people (like me) who have had that same near heart attack.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

sgalady said:


> To be honest.........I don't care HOW much they cost, I'm going out and buy a pair!! I am used to parking my camper between the privacy fence and the house, and at the back of the parking area/rear patio, there's a row of concrete solid blocks, as trim, to keep run-off water from going onto my aerobic septic system (funnels down a concrete ditch beside the privacy fence, into the pond). Well, the other day, wasn't feeling the best in the world, but decided to pull the camper up. Hooked it up, moved it up the incline, unhooked it and FORGOT to chock the wheels, and the thing started MOOOOOOVING!!! Yep, I'm gonna buy some........like to had a heart attack!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to be a Smart-alek or anything but just buying them won't help. You still have to remember to use them!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I just bought a pair of fastway chocks for $44. Haven't tried them yet, but they look like they will work pretty well. URL is here, but it is a crumby web site and you have to play the short video at the bottom of the page to see how they work.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Rick bought a pair of these before we bought the BAL ones. We paid WAY more for ours than you did







YIKES! anyway, they didn't do much for the movement of the trailer, but the BAL helped alot. Our next direction of anit wiggle attack is the step stopper or something like that, the ones you put under bottom step.The trailer rocks a lot when anyone comes in or out and of course the heavier, the worse it is. I am currently looking the step stopper but not the itty bitty round one....anyone know where a good price is?Also, our friends have a extra mobile step her parents got them, it's very very sturdy and doesn't have the collapsing legs. They wanted one the minute they say their parents and I wanted one the minute I used theirs! so her dad gets "been a very long time customer" discounts and is getting me one for about half price. I am getting it Tuesday next week. If anyone wants pic of this handy item, just say so! Tawnya


----------



## LordMuut (Jul 30, 2006)

Get yourself the chock and enough other goodies to spend $100 and the shipping is $1 through Camping world.


----------

